# Topics > Space > Organisations >  Robotics and Mechatronics Center, German Aerospace Center (DLR, DLRde), Cologne, Germany

## Airicist

Website - robotic.dlr.de

youtube.com/DLRRMC

youtube.com/DLRde

vimeo.com/dlr

facebook.com/DLRde

twitter.com/DLR_de

linkedin.com/company/dlr

German Aerospace Center on Wikipedia




> DLR is Germany's national research centre for aeronautics and space. Its extensive research and development work in aeronautics, space, transportation and energy is integrated into national and international cooperative ventures. As Germany's Space Agency, the German federal government has given DLR responsibility for the forward planning and implementation of the German space programme as well as international representation of Germany's interests.


Projects:

SARA – Safe Autonomous Robotic Assistant, light-weight robot 

ROMO (ROboMObil), robotic electric vehicle

David, anthropomorphic robot

TORO, torque controlled humanoid robot

Biped, humanoid robot

Rollin' Justin, humanoid robot

MASCOT (Mobile Asteroid Surface Scout)

Aerial Manipulation

DLR-SpaceBot Cup

MiroSurge, robotic system for minimally invasive surgery

----------


## Airicist

Pilot training on a robotic arm

Published on Mar 27, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Jacobs Robo Team Bremen beim SpaceBot Cup

Published on Oct 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Berlin Rockets beim SpaceBot Cup

Published on Oct 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Mini helicopter with robotic arm / Mini Helikopter mit Roboterarm

Published on Nov 28, 2013




> Worldwide first flight experiment with fully actuated robot arm mounted on an autonomous helicopter.
> 
> The Robotics and Mechatronics Center (RMC) is a cluster and DLR's competence center for research and development in the areas of robotics, mechatronics, and optical systems.

----------


## Airicist

DLR year in review 2013: Knowledge for tomorrow

Published on Dec 28, 2013

----------


## Airicist

A flying robot finds its own way

 Published on Feb 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

DLR Year in Review 2014 (english) 

Published on Dec 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Landing on a moving car

Published on Jan 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Das Robotik und Mechatronik Zentrum am DLR

Published on Feb 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid robot David shows in-hand manipulation skills

Jun 13, 2022




> David demonstrates advanced manipulation skills with the 7-DoF arm and fully articulated 5-finger hand using a pipette. To localize the object, we combine multi-object tracking with proprioceptive measurements. Together with path planning, this allows for controlled in-hand manipulation.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "How do we control robots on the moon?"

by Aaron Pereira, Neal Y. Lii and Thomas Krueger
September 25, 2022

----------

